# Qualification Notification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Please read the Rules Thread prior to posting here. Thanks!*

When you have met the qualifications you may post in this thread and let us know you want to be entered in the giveaway drawing. 

Good luck and thanks for participating.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Sign me up! I'm borrowing a meter; could use a real one!


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Enter me...


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

Cool give away, count me in and thanks!


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

I need one now, after reading this forum :R


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

I have 7000 posts on the AVS forums. Trade you 100:1 toward qualification. :yes:


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

DMF said:


> I have 7000 posts on the AVS forums. Trade you 100:1 toward qualification. :yes:



:rofl: 

Welcome DMF and by the way dont post for a couple weeks, I want to win :wave:


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I am in and excited.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

DMF said:


> I have 7000 posts on the AVS forums. Trade you 100:1 toward qualification. :yes:


lol... can you transfer just half those post over here? We might work something out to get ya a BFD and meter.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

A meter I got. But I wouldn't mind a BFD. There's a guy trying to calculate a parametric EQ setting specifically for my speakers but I don't have a PEQ to try the setting on... :rant:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You could always sell the meter to someone in need of one.


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

I'm in:T 

Russell


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

Sonnie,

Since your an honest man I guess bribery is out of the question :laugh: . So I'll throw my hat into the ring.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Who says I'm honest... I can be bribed! :yes: But it would be cheaper for you to just go out and buy a BFD and meter... lol


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Seeing as though the rules state '25 posts' and not '25 REALLY USEFUL' posts I reckon I qualify by now so count me in as well!


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I do believe I'm in too.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Fincave said:


> Seeing as though the rules state '25 posts' and not '25 REALLY USEFUL' posts I reckon I qualify by now so count me in as well!


 I got a good chuckle out of that


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

I wanna play! Lemme in!


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

Me, too. I'm in.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Since I didn't jump in before, I'll get in now.


----------

